# Chainsaw carving info......



## Chainsaw Master (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's almost a thousand links to chainsaw carving info......and a cool search engine too......http://www.omgili.com/omgili.search?q=chainsaw+carve&p=1

Happy surfin'......


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 17, 2007)

Missed you at Oscoda last weekend, Denny stopped in and said Hi. Thanks for the info. Carve or starve.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Mark how's goin'? How was the Bynan fest? I wasn't up to competing, been real busy, its been a long summer, I'm sure glad fall is here. Anyhow here's a pic of my last show, over labor day weekend....


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, awesome display. Looks kind of fishy,LOL


----------

